# Transfer to another hospital



## NIEVESM (Nov 7, 2009)

Hello everyone, I need help on this patient. He was admitted for observation and blood trasfusion due to peripenal hematoma/severe anemia on 10/12/09 at 11:45 a.m. Now the patient was transfer to another hospital on 10/13/09 at 10:50 p.m for evalutation of his problem. Should I code 99218 for the first day in observation and 992xx office visit for the next day? 

Thanks on advance for you help


----------



## Karen.Foy (Nov 7, 2009)

*Obs*

If your physician discharged the patient on the 13th, then you can bill the obs admit (99218-99220) on the 12th and the obs discharge (99217) on the 13th.  If he just saw the patient on the 13th and another physician from another group discharged the patient then yes you will use the 99211 thru 99215 E & M codes.  

Hope this helps!


----------



## NIEVESM (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks so much for your help


----------

